# Mojo Duck



## JOHNB

Last year I got permission to hunt a large pond that was about 200 yards away from a swamp that was drawing ducks. The area in between was wooded & I couldn't get permission for the swamp. I hunted it 8 times last year & only pass shot 3 ducks.

This year I set up dekes in the pond for the opener, & got 4. A week later with dekes, the birds were shy & I only managed one. So I broke down & bought a robo duck.

I took an 8' long galv. fence top rail out into the pond, about 25 yards out, & pounded it in so 6" if it was above water. The I set the robo duck with 3' tall field mountpost into the rail. I added 9 floaters & I was ready.

I tried it 3 times & it draws ducks like a magnet! I'm able to pull the ducks that were going to the swamp. 1 hr., & I've got my 4 mallards.

Has anyone else had luck with these?


----------



## freyedknot

yes they will bring in the ducks.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

They've been banned all the way down the eastern seaboard for a reason.

Ducks seem to love them, geese won't get near them.


----------



## WalleyeGuy

Mixed opinion about the Mojo's here.
At times they fall right in on them and times it drives them off.
Seams that winds and hunting presure has a lot to do with it.


----------



## quacker835

Been using one for atleast five years. It works well to pull birds from distance or birds that are in route somewhere else. As far as other other situations it all depends. If there "wise" birds might as well turn it off. New birds cant get enough of them. Ive found that the first 1/2 hour in morning is the best for it. We always do a mental checklist in the morning before we leave the ramp. Guns,waders, and mojo. What else do u need


----------



## kparrott154

I dont have one personally. I've heard they work wonders for ducks, but are terrible for geese.

I'll go with the old jerk cord!


----------



## BFG

Plenty of days when we'll start with it...then pull it. Depends on what the birds tell us. 

They could take 'em away and we'd probably shoot just as many ducks.


----------



## Procraftboats21

on sunny days, pantyhose are a must over the wings


----------



## JimmyZ

I think it all depends on the birds. If there are new fresh birds in the area that haven't been hunted hard they work. If a bird has gone into one and lived to fly another day, you'll be hard pressed to get him to come to it again. 

I think it just makes hunting easier, don't have to call as much and they add live visual aid by making it look like a duck is landing. If they took them away, I think people bags would definitly go down.


----------



## duckman

I am with Het and BFG .... I usually run it until we see birds flare ... When the geese are a ways out field hunting we'll shut down the wing and start flagging...


----------



## capt S

if you start to see birds flare make the pole longer and add a few more mojos to your spread vering the height of them. sometimes water rigin' i'll have the mojo on a eight foot pole and another floater mojo close to it. a pain to carry in to where u want to hunt with out a boat but it works. good luck!


----------



## onthewater

I think they work really great at times but I swore off using them this year. Mine hasn't been out of the garage all fall. Just don't feel like messing with it anymore. I'm sure I'll shoot fewer birds some days because of that but I really don't care. Always shot more than I really wanted to eat by the end of the season before they were ever invented.


----------

